# Who's Killing the Great Chefs of Europe?



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

I just watched this the other day, and I was blown away. I never see this get mentioned in the lists of food movies I see around online.

It's a good murder mystery in the "Cary Grant/Audry Hepburn/Hitchcock" style. Think "Charade" or "To Catch a Thief" The rivalry between chefs should not be missed, and leads to some of the funniest scenes in the entire movie.

The movie features many great food shots, including a lot of classic food. The movie evens features duck a la presse!

Anyone else seen this classic?

Now I'm working my way through the Chef! series from the UK. Its pretty funny, but I gotta say, I've never seen anybody be so articulate when dressing somebody down before.


----------



## gourmetm (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm a big George Segal fan. Haven't seen _The Great Chefs of Europe_, but I want to now. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Love that movie!!! Used to own it on VHS but don't know where it is.  Anyone know if it is available on DVD or Blueray?


----------



## gourmetm (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes, it is available on DVD:

http://www.deepdiscount.com/warner-...-collection/who-is-killing-great-chefseurope/

Happy shopping/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------

